# 1964 Browning Take-Down .22LR



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I figured I would share a rifle I own. It is a Belgium-made Browning Take-Down .22 rifle (serial 4T89023). This rifle was owned by my grandfather who bought it for my father. My father passed well before his time in '91 and my grandfather carried on until '09. This is the rifle that I was taught on and when my grandfather's home was broken into and all his weapons were stolen, this was the only one that wasn't. It finally came to me when I moved back to Houston after a stint in Orlando for college.

After the break-in, I remember my grandfather commenting: "Something told me to keep it up in the closet so I took it out of the gun case and slid it back up there." The next day, I believe, his home was broken into and a good handful of amazing rifles and pistols were stolen.

Now, my dad died when I was 5. Showing how young I am as compared to probably a lot of the members here! When you have something that your dad had used, had owned, had touched, it becomes a treasure. Goopy, soppy, yeah fine, but you gotta admit it's true. Not many things that I inherited after my grandfather passed have held me like this rifle has. Maybe it's because it has both my father and grandfather attached to it, who knows. But, what I do know is that I want to restore it and possibly build upon it.

And that is where y'all come in! 

I'll post as many pictures as I can of this so y'all can get a view of it... they'll be batched below after this rant.

The plans for this gun are basic, but opinions are nice. First and foremost, it needs to be reblued and recrowned. Considering this boy's from '64 and been in Houston all its life (aka, humidity central), it isn't in bad shape at all but it does need some love. The receiver has grooves for mounting a scope, so that is also on the list. While I'm proficient with iron sights... please... no more... It currently rests in its _original_ box that it came in. It's beaten to hell and back and held together with duct tape! So, also on the list is a case of some kind -- I feel this guy needs the old-school feel, so a hard case, probably leather, is in order.

In terms of performance, it's a fun shooter -- and you learn VERY quickly where to NOT place your arms. And what's more... it actually does still shoot. That's a testament to the quality of both Belgium manufacture and Browning design. I've taken it to the range on more than one occasion and it's definitely a head turner. It really forces me out of my comfort zone, haha! Suddenly I have people tapping my shoulder and asking about it.

Any case, hope y'all enjoy the pictures. Comments, suggestions, opinions about what should (or shouldn't) be done are certainly more than welcome.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My envy knows no bounds!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeez! I remember drooling over pictures of that model (or maybe its predecessor). Nice.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Haha, thanks guys. I guess I should restore it, huh? ;-)

First thing on the list is a new hardcase for it... I'll keep the original box, but it needs more protection. I'll keep this thread updated on how things go with it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have loved those rifles since I was 6 years old, never owned one, and that one is a beautiful example.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Midwest Gun Works has cases for them. I scoured the country looking for Belgian and one finally walked into the local GS a few years back and I grabbed it up quick.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> Midwest Gun Works has cases for them. I scoured the country looking for Belgian and one finally walked into the local GS a few years back and I grabbed it up quick.


Brilliant! Thank you! WAY cheaper from there than going direct with Browning.

Yeah, the more I research about this gun, the more I am treasuring it. It's going to be one spoiled (and used) rifle once everything's said n' done. Still trying to find a decent scope for it that matches its look and feel. So many scopes are huge and bulky... that doesn't exactly go with its thin profile.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You need to have a special scope mount for it to not destroy the lines of the gun. Stand by.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's one from Leupold

* Leupold 1-Piece Dual-Dovetail Scope Base Browning Semi-Auto 22 Rifle*

Here's the one from Browning:

* Browning SA .22 Scope Base*

I've seen some bad scope mounting done on these, it's heart breaking. The worst I saw was a weaver rail drilled and tapped into the barrel. I almost cried.

Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This might not look too bad one it.

*Weaver Classic Rimfire Rifle Scope 2.5-7x 28mm Dual-X Reticle*


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

@VAMarine: Wow! Thank you for the information! And that's a beautiful rifle. My grandfather's has the grooves along the top, so would I need those bases? I'm a bit afraid to drill n' tap the rifle, but if I have to, then I guess it would be worth it.

That scope does look nice too... There's a range down by a gun shop I plan on visiting more often... I'll probably tote out this rifle out and give it a few wake up shots.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I would not scope that rifle. I would shoot it sparingly, as is, and maintain it just like it is. It is from an era when folks didn't usually scope their .22s, and the collector value of it is due to its 'clean' lines, and the fact that you don't see very many originals in such good condition. 

I have some less 'aesthetically pleasing' rifles that probably shoot at least as precisely as the Browning, but are not too special to scope. That's just me, though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

With take down rifles I'd you want to use the take down feature you typically want the scope on the barrel as to not lose zero. There are some mounts that less offensive in installation. They may vary between old and new models.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Bisley said:


> Personally, I would not scope that rifle. I would shoot it sparingly, as is, and maintain it just like it is. It is from an era when folks didn't usually scope their .22s, and the collector value of it is due to its 'clean' lines, and the fact that you don't see very many originals in such good condition.
> 
> I have some less 'aesthetically pleasing' rifles that probably shoot at least as precisely as the Browning, but are not too special to scope. That's just me, though.


Aye. I'm hesitant to do any drill/tapping for the scope. (The receiver does have grooves for a scope. I've used one on it before, but it was a PITA to keep it solid.) But I can understand the "sparingly" statement.

In terms of collector's value, would you suggest not to do restoration work and keep it as is? I don't really have any issues with keeping it as it, I just have to make sure that some of the issues on the metal aren't deep. I honestly haven't done any research on collector's worth since it's never cross my mind to ever sell it, haha!

I gotta get some good gun oil...


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> With take down rifles I'd you want to use the take down feature you typically want the scope on the barrel as to not lose zero. There are some mounts that less offensive in installation. They may vary between old and new models.


Mmm... never thought about that. Fair point. A scope on the barrel would look horrific wouldn't it, hahaha!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not really a collector, but I do know that on vintage guns, their value is due to their rarity and original condition. For example, the Bisley Colt in my avatar was manufactured in the early 1900's, and is more valuable, as is, with most of the bluing gone. While your Browning rifle is a 'hot' item for gun nuts, I don't really know if it's in that realm of antique guns that makes it more valuable as an original. Personally, I would keep it, as is. It seems to be in very good condition, and a little bit of 'honest wear' is expected.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Bisley said:


> I'm not really a collector, but I do know that on vintage guns, their value is due to their rarity and original condition. For example, the Bisley Colt in my avatar was manufactured in the early 1900's, and is more valuable, as is, with most of the bluing gone. While your Browning rifle is a 'hot' item for gun nuts, I don't really know if it's in that realm of antique guns that makes it more valuable as an original. Personally, I would keep it, as is. It seems to be in very good condition, and a little bit of 'honest wear' is expected.


Yeah... well, okay. I'll just make sure some of this isn't too deep. There is some spotting/light rust in some areas. I just need to get a good gun oil and so a once over. I watched a few videos how to deal with light-to-moderate rusting that can be done at home so... I'll just work on getting a nice case for it.  Thank you for your input, Bisley!


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay guys... I totally forgot I had this... Check this out.
















The original manual for it. Still is pretty darn good condition. All the pages intact, haha!


----------

